# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Czym wzmocnić odporność przedszkolaka?

## Sandy

Miłe Mamy, co stosujecie na wzmocnienie odporności? Moja córka co chwila przynosi coś z przedszkola. Ręce opadają...

----------


## Karola222

Sandy, ja trzeci rok stosuję Bioaron C - zwiększa odporność i zwalcza wirusy, można go podawać dzieciom od 3 roku życia. Ma naturalny skład (głownie wyciąg z aloesu i aronii) i niezły smak, nie mam problemów z podawaniem (syrop). Podaje się go w określonych cyklach, z przerwami, przez cały sezon jesienno-zimowy. Jeśli masz jakieś pytania to daj znać  :Smile:

----------


## Sandy

A w jaki sposób zwiększa odporność? I o co chodzi z tymi cyklami?

----------


## ola788

Ja swojemu dziecku podawałam syrop o smaku malinowym na odporność i był skuteczny, niestety nie pamiętam nazwy, ale i tak jest na receptę, więc trzeba zapytać lekarza na wizycie. Na pewno jest odpowiedni dla dzieci od 1 roku życia, a to dla nas ważne

----------


## MarysiaKaro

> A w jaki sposób zwiększa odporność? I o co chodzi z tymi cyklami?


Wiesz co, zwiększa odporność bo działa stymulująco na układ odpornościowy  :Smile:  Ma naturalne składniki takie jak wyciąg z aloesu (a to wiadomo od dawna że poprawia odporność) i sok z aronii. Z cyklami chodzi o to, że na układ odp. nie powinno się działać cały czas, tylko co jakiś czas stymulować i pobudzać do działania. Dlatego ten syrop podaje się przez 14 dni, a później robi 10-14 dni przerwy (my przeważnie robimy 14, bo łatwiej jest pamiętać że np. bierzemy/nie bierzemy od poniedziałku)

----------


## Sandy

Brzmi to wszystko bardzo rozsądnie. A jak oceniasz jego skuteczność? Naprawdę zauważyłaś różnicę? Tak szczerze..

----------


## roleczka

Powiem Wam, że ja też zaufałam syropowi Bioaron C. Podaję go dziecku starszemu ma już 6 lat ale mam też 2latki  domu i mam zamiar kupić im wersję dla dzieci czyli baby. Jedno czego trzeba pilnować to systematyczności, nie mozna przerywać podawania syropu bo wtedy nie ma ot sensu. Duża butelka spokojnie wystarcza na te 2 tygodnie przyjmowania.

----------


## Matyldka

roleczka, a czym się różnią te wersje, czyli c i baby? Czy ten dla młodszych dzieci też jest w syropie? No i jak ceny?

----------


## Kira

Ja stosowałam u swego synka Bioaron C i nie widziałam rezulataów. A też mam problem z częstymi infekcjami mojego malucha. I jak na razie nie mam pomysłu co z tym zrobić  :Frown:

----------


## Kira

Od kilku dni podaję thonsilan i już widać efekty, co by nie zapeszać napiszę szerzej za kilka dni.

----------


## martusia30

Matyldka, Bioaron c jest w syropie zaś Bioaron beby  w kasułkach. Końcówkę kapsułki twist-off należy ścisnąć, przekręcić i oderwać. Następnie wycisnąć jej zawartość bezpośrednio do buzi dziecka, na łyżeczkę lub dodać do pokarmu. My wyciskaliśmy na łyżeczkę a następnie samolocikiem  do buziaka :-)

----------


## Kira

ale ze mnie gapa pokręcił mi się thonsilan, który ja biorę na migdałki z pneumolanem dla dziecka  :Smile:  Także podaję pneumolan swojemu maluchowi, co by poprawić odporność, lepsze funkcjonowanie układu oddechowego. A przy okazji korzystnie wpływa na struny głosowe szczególnie w okresie jesienno-zimowym. Mam nadzieję że na efekty nie trzeba będzie czekać.

----------


## mamajasia

Mojemu synowi podaję tran i plusssz zizzz, sam sobie wybrał te witaminy w  aptece, sprawdziłam skład i są całkiem ok, wiec kupiłam, a przynajmniej młody chętnie je przyjmuje i nie muszę go zmuszać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas w infekcjach najlepiej sprawdza się pneumolan, synek lubi jego ziołowy smak, a infekcja przechodzi w kilka dni, my polecamy :-)
Kasia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na odporność też dobry jest pneumolan, trzeba podać min 2 buteleczki i potem zrobić przerwę, my łączymy pneumolan z iskialem - tranem - na efekty nie trzeba długo czekać
Kasia

----------


## setka

A poza tym ruch, spacery - mamy, nie bójcie się mrozów!

----------


## Stratus13

Ja piernicze. Czy jakaś matka jeszcze podaje naturalne rzeczy dziecku ?
Buteleczkę tego, buteleczkę tamtego ..... Przecież nikt nie zaręczy co tam wkładają.
NA odchudzanie wkładają do tabletek jajka tasiemca, w szczepionki oficjalnie rtęć i formaldehyd ....
Pluszzzz to sama chemia nieprzyswajalna. 
A podać surowe żółtko wymieszane z czymś dla smaku.
A nie dawać cukru.
A odstawić pszenicę.
A otworzyć okno i obniżyć temperaturę w domu do 19 st (zamykają się pory skórne i nie ma infekcji)
A czosnek, a cebula, aloes,  ........
A szklanka soku marchwiowego co dzień

----------


## beata77

z aptecznych wspomagaczy polecam tylko tran, najbardziej naturalny a skuteczny. Moje dzieci piją Gal, ma 3 smaki do wyboru i cenę w porządku. Wiem że rodzice są zapracowani i nie poświęcają dzieciom tyle uwagi ile potrzeba, ile by chcieli, łatwiej podać syrop bo choroba dziecka "psuje" plany - trzeba brać zwolnienie itp. A nie myślimy czy szkodzimy tym dziecku. Polecam tran - działa a jest zdrowy. Bez zbędnej chemii.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> z aptecznych wspomagaczy polecam tylko tran, najbardziej naturalny a skuteczny. Moje dzieci piją Gal, ma 3 smaki do wyboru i cenę w porządku. Wiem że rodzice są zapracowani i nie poświęcają dzieciom tyle uwagi ile potrzeba, ile by chcieli, łatwiej podać syrop bo choroba dziecka "psuje" plany - trzeba brać zwolnienie itp. A nie myślimy czy szkodzimy tym dziecku. Polecam tran - działa a jest zdrowy. Bez zbędnej chemii.


tran wcale nie jest taki okej. ryby są zatrute, zawierają w sobie pełno pestycydów, można je jeść 2-3 razy w tygodniu, kobiety w ciąży w ogóle nie powinny jeść ryb. nie dajcie się zwieść reklamom. pestycydy najwięcej gromadzą się w tłuszczach a wy faszerujecie nimi dzieci. a kwasy omega 3 powinno się spożywać pozyskiwane z alg jeśli brakuje ich w innych pokarmazch

----------


## ksenia

Pomyśl o naturalnych preparatach wzmacniających odporność, ale w  aptekach znajdziesz  też syropki mające dobroczynny wpływ na odporność jak plusz zizzz med, trzeba je tylko podawać  przez dłuższy czas, bo układ odpornościowy dziecka ciągle się rozwija

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

po pierwsze dobra dieta bogata w warzywa i owoce-stąd witaminy są najlepiej przyswajalne a z aptecznych ja podaję syrop mega mocny family/ z beta glukanem/-5 ml na czczo, żelki mollersa z kwasami omega i co jakś czas robię tydzień probiotyku/podaję latopic/-to u mnie stały zestaw który się sprawdza...

----------


## Portica

Przede wszystkim częste spacery na świeżym powietrzu, także jak jest zimno, należy unikać jedynie wyjść, gdy wieje silny wiatr lub rzecz jasna pada deszcz. Dieta przedszkolaka powinna zawierać mleko, produkty zbożowe, warzywa, owoce, mięso oraz ryby. Warto także uzupełniać posiłki w naturalne prebiotyki. Z preparatów mogę polecić Bioaron C, który w składzie ma aloes, aronię i witaminę C.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a korzystałyście kiedyś z solanek? Moim zdaniem to jest świetny sposób na to, żeby odporność wzmocnić. Mają też inne właściwości. Mnie na przykład pomogły na moje kłopoty ze snem.

----------


## Trissa

Gdy mój synek choruje podaje mu pyramidonek kids. Szybko dochodzi do siebie a poza tym zawiera witaminy, które wzmacniają jego odporność. Już od jakiegoś czasu mniej choruje i radzi sobie z infekcjami.

----------


## parafa

u mnie odkąd synek poszedł do przedszkola przynosi non stop jakieś infekcje. nie wiem już czym wzmocnić mu odporność. czy na pyramidonek potrzebuję recepty?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja córka odkąd poszła do żłobka często ma kaszel. Fakt że wystarczy że przez 3 dni podam dicotuss i mija ale wolałabym aby w ogóle nie chorowała. Podobno w pewnym wieku to przechodzi, mam nadzieje że u nas tak będzie.

----------


## blebs

odporność wzmocnić tylko witaminą D3! jak moje Kasi podaje Meltiki bo ten preparat z witaminą D3 nie zawiera laktozy na która mała jest mocno uczulona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosuje Immunocal. Jest naprawdę skuteczny, pierwszy suplement który biore i naprawdę działa. Naprawdę warto spróbować na sobie.

----------


## soksana88

Witam . Widze ,ze nie jestem  jedyna , która stosuje immunocal gsh polska  :Wink:  biore go  w moim przypadku jak i również moje dziecko je bierze . Na pewno moge go polecić , ponieważ jest 100% naturalny wyizolowana serwatka z mleka krowiego .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według naszego pediatry i już mojego zdania też super pomógł syropek immulina plus na odporność mojego przedszkolaka.

----------


## marysieńka

Wzmocnienie odporności u przedszkolaka? Dla mnie to chyba misja niemożliwa. One wszędzie biegają, czasemnie da ich sie ubrać a wybiegają na zimno. Ja próbowałam kiedyś naturalnymi metodami, ale wolę juz teraz kupne, sprawdzone lekarstwa, które smakują. Moj brzdące lubią dicotuss, podaje im go na kaszel mokry i suchy. kilka dni i już po kaszlu

----------


## ingas

ja aktualnie daję maluchom syrop z czarnego bzu i chyba jest trochę lepiej

----------


## seritt

Moją ulubioną firmą jest Reutter.Od lat stosuję na gardło i kaszel rewelacyjne cukierki szałwiowe z miodem i witaminą C. Także na odporność kupuję w aptece ich cukierki żeńszeniowo-imbirowe. Czy może być lepszy skład jak żeń-szeń i imbir. Bardzo dobre produkty są tej firmy, mają także z wyciągiem z czarnego bzu.

----------


## eMedi24

Niedojrzały układu odpornościowy usposabia dzieci do częstych zakażeń. Dzieci w pierwszych latach życia chorują średnio 6-8 razy w roku, a te chodzące do przedszkola chorują zazwyczaj częściej niż te przebywające w domu z powodu ciągłego kontaktu z potencjalnie chorymi rówieśnikami. Przebieg zakażeń jest zazwyczaj łagodny, w większości przypadków wywołany przez wirusy. Aby zmniejszyć ilość infekcji można spróbować podawać dziecku preparat zawierający wyciąg z jeżówki purpurowej. Dobre mogą być również preparaty zawierające laseczki kwasu mlekowego szczepu GG (Lactobacillus GG - LGG) lub NCFM (Lactobacillus acidophilus NCFM). Zaobserwowano, że probiotyki te podawane codziennie przez kilka miesięcy w okresie jesienno-zimowym u dzieci w wieku 3-6 lat uczęszczających do żłobka lub przedszkola zmniejszyły o 20- -40 proc. ryzyko przeziębienia i innych lekkich infekcji dróg oddechowych. Na zwiększenie odporności poleca się także ruch na świeżym powietrzu, zrównoważona dietę pełna owoców i warzyw, częste wietrzenie pomieszczeń, utrzymywanie temperatury w mieszkaniu ok.21 st.C. Należy pamiętać, że w otoczeniu dziecka nie wolno palić tytoniu- dym podrażnia drogi oddechowe, a tym samym może być odpowiedzialny za częstsze infekcje.
Zachęcam do skorzystania z usługi eMedi24 oferowanej przez Medipark.

----------


## dratkon

...prym wiedzie napój probiotyczny Joy Day - wpadłam na to w grupie zrzeszającej mamy na Facebooku. Taki napój podaje się np 3 razy dziennie z innym soczkiem lub herbatką, są to 100% naturalne wyciągi ziołowo-roślinne i probiotyczne szczepy bakterii, które harmonizują mikroflorę jelitową, nawet u małych dzieci od 3 roku życia. A jak wiadomo odporność zaczyna się w jelitach  :Smile:  Na stronie dystrybutora   mikroorganizmy.com.pl jest możliwość zakupu z 10% rabatem, ale warto zajrzeć także dla ciekawych informacji, opisów działania itp. Oprócz tego również sok z aceroli czyli naturalna witamina C tez jak najbardziej się sprawdzi dla poprawy odporności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja podaje Lactoral immuno od jesieni do wiosny przez 10 dni w  miesiącu. Jest to preparat wzmacniający odporność. Zawiera witaminę D, witaminę C, cynk, które pomagaja w prawidłowym funkcjonowaniu układu odpornościowego oraz aktywne szczepy bakterii, które uzupełniają mikroflore jelit. Własciwy skład mikroflory decyduje o poziomie odporności.

----------


## Stasia

Dobra dieta + soki. Warto zainwestować w wyciskarkę. Do tego jeszcze profilaktycznie witamina d + dwasy dwa chociażby zawarte w bobiku. Taki zestaw doskonale wpływa na ogólny rozwój dziecka i do tego jeszze kilka innych rzeczy. Oczywisćie zawsze infekcji się uniknąć nie da, ale warto profilaktykę stosować.

----------


## Ritta66

A ja powiem Wam szczerze, nad stosowaniem immuno colostrum. Próbowałam wzmacniać odporność dziecka pyłkiem pszczelim, ale nie chciało go przyjmować, a z tego co wiem, środek ten składający się m.in. z wielu witamin i minerałów, a także białko siarowe, wytwarzane w pierwszych godzinach laktacji. Czy może któraś z Was stosowała ten środek?

----------


## kalina8

U nas bardzo pomógł tran. A jak córka chodziła do przedszkola to właściwie z jednego przeziębienia wchodziła w drugie. Zaczęliśmy podawać tran i jak ręką odjął. Owszem, zdarzał się jakiś mały katarek ale na tym się kończyło.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moi synowie nie przepadają za tranem, nie smakuje im dlatego profilaktycznie podaje im ecomer junior.

----------


## Get Fly

Bardzo dobrym sposobem na wzmocnienie odporności u przedszkolaka jest rownież podawanie mu odpowiednich suplementów .Jest np taki suplement bialkowy , immunocal sie nazywa . Podnosi poziom glutationu , który jest odpowiedzialny za podwyzszenie odpornosci , dzięki czemu walczymy z wolnymi rodnikami .

----------


## Syssia

Ludzie nie przesadzajcie. O odporność dziecka trzeba dbać każdego dnia. Dawać owoce, warzywa, zainwestować w sokowirówkę. Dużo spacerów + nieprzegrzewane dziecka. Oczywiście suplementacja jest wazna, zwłaszcza witamina d + kwasy omaga-3. Też nie należy ładować w dziecko garści piguł. Zachowajmy rozwagę  :Smile:

----------


## Krzysiek15

> Ludzie nie przesadzajcie. O odporność dziecka trzeba dbać każdego dnia. Dawać owoce, warzywa, zainwestować w sokowirówkę. Dużo spacerów + nieprzegrzewane dziecka. Oczywiście suplementacja jest wazna, zwłaszcza witamina d + kwasy omaga-3. Też nie należy ładować w dziecko garści piguł. Zachowajmy rozwagę


Z tym odpowiednim karmieniem to masz sporo racji. Moim zdaniem warto do tego przyłożyć szczególną uwagę. Na pewno warto ograniczać też słodyczne oraz używanie cukru i soli, które niezbyt dobrze działają na organizm. Ps. Z tym bobikiem to też jest dobre wyjście, na pewno to pomoże uodpornić maluszka na to wszystko to, co lata do okoła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje dziecko zaczęło chodzić do przedszkola od września. Miesiąc wcześniej zaczęłam podawać mu szczepionkę do nosową polyvaccinum, która zawiera szczepy bakterii najczęściej powodujących infekcje górnych dróg oddechowych. Oprócz kataru i pojedynczego kaszlu moje dziecko nie choruje, pomimo że w przedszkolu panowała szkarlatyna, zapalenie oskrzeli, wirus grypy itp. Kuracje powtarza się 2 razy w roku przez dwa lata. U nas się sprawdziła więc ją polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja od października podaję zawsze mojej córce preparaty na odporność. Kiedyś kupowałam BioMarine, ale dla mnie jest stanowczo za drogi dlatego teraz też podaję ecomer junior.

----------


## marysieńka

U mnie dzieci mają bardzo zdrową dietę i dużo sportu. Jedynie co to podaję im suplement na wzmocnienie odporności Vita D Express. Dzieci lubią ją, bo nie trzeba się męczyć z jej stosowaniem. Wystarczy minuta i tabletka sama się rozpuszcza pod językiem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kiedyś podawałam mojej 6 letniej córce codziennie w okresie jesienno - zimowym witaminę c, d i probiotyk bo naczytałam się, że to ważne w dzisiejszych czasach kiedy jedzenie jest tak nafaszerowane chemią. Niedawno odkryłam, że to wszystko mam w jednym preparacie, jest to lactoral immuno. U nas to skutkuje i córka  nie choruje. Wystarczy 1 kapsułka przez 10 dni w miesiącu i  za miesiąc ponownie.

----------


## bibitka

Dużo warzyw i owoców i też wzmocnisz odporność i nie musisz podawać chemii. Czytałam kilka artykułów na stronie adamed.expert Poczytaj widziałam tam artykuły właśnie na temat wzmocnienia odporności

----------


## ChemgioKs1

Looks cool! Cool picture!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje dziecko w ogóle nie miało odporność ...mój poprzedni pediatra przepisywał jakieś syropy które nic nie dawały... o badaniach nawet nie było mowy  - "wymyśla Pani".... Mialam już dość opieszałości Pana doktora i zmieniłam pediatrę. Polecono mi pediatre z Lublina na Willowej  16a. Pan Artur Luty to skarb  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

My od kilku miesięcy stosujemy ecomer junior i odporność mojego synka bardzo się poprawiła. Wcześniej łapał ciągle jakieś choroby, zwłaszcza jak zaczął chodzić do przedszkola. Teraz jest w porządku, łyka co jakiś czas te smaczne kapsułki i jest zadowolony, a ja się nie martwię, że coś znowu złapie.

----------


## bibitka

My stosujemy dietę bogatą  w owoce i warzywa do tego często wietrzymy mieszkanie, staramy się zeby w domu nie było za ciepło. Oprócz tego wzmacniamy się tranem i jest naprawdę dobrze ja zero przeziębień, a dzieci tylko raz coś złapały zresztą mogę ci polecić jeszcze artykuły na adamed.expert o odporności sama czytałam także polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również podaję ecomer junior mojej córce i jestem bardzo zadowolona. Mała bardzo chętnie połyka tabletki i odporność się wzmocniła, mimo że chodzi do przedszkola. Kiedyś był niestety z tym straszny problem. Proponuję każdej mamie na wzmocnienie odporności swojego maluszka :Smile:

----------


## Renia40

Ja zwróciłam uwagę na poziom witaminy D w organizmie dziecka. Lekarz właśnie zalecił podawanie. Można to zrobić w formie kapsułek twist-off. Własnie takie połączenie witaminy D + kwasy DHA bardzo wzmacnia organizm dziecka i dodatkowo pozytywnie wpływa jeszcze na kilka innych rzeczy.

----------


## marinkaaa

> Ja zwróciłam uwagę na poziom witaminy D w organizmie dziecka. Lekarz właśnie zalecił podawanie. Można to zrobić w formie kapsułek twist-off. Własnie takie połączenie witaminy D + kwasy DHA bardzo wzmacnia organizm dziecka i dodatkowo pozytywnie wpływa jeszcze na kilka innych rzeczy.


Bobiczek jest okej. Sporo w sieci można poczytać o witaminie d oraz tych kwasach. Aż w szoku jestem co może spowodować fakt, że jest tego niedobór!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli temat poszukiwań dobrego pediatry jest aktualny to ja polecam pediatre z Lublina na Willowej.  Pan pediatra Artur Luty to wybitny pediatra z powołaniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja podaję moim synom ecomer junior, bo uważam, że bardzo dobrze wzmacnia odporność. Dzieciom smakuje bo wygląda jak cukierek i nie muszę im wciskać na siłę tranu. Jestem zadowolona z efektów :Smile:

----------


## Koliberka

> Bobiczek jest okej. Sporo w sieci można poczytać o witaminie d oraz tych kwasach. Aż w szoku jestem co może spowodować fakt, że jest tego niedobór!


Słuchaj, a czy jak podajesz ten Bobik BHA to dziecko chętnie je przyjmuje i nie ma żadnych dziwnych odruchów? Moja córeczka niestety na sam widok opakowania (inny producent) się krzywi, nie wiem czemu i podanie witaminki jest dość trudne i nerwowe. Pytam, bo chciałabym może zmienić na inny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje dzieciaki bez problemu biora tego bobika dha, probowalam go sama jest raczej neutralny w smaku, pewnie  dzieki oliwie z oliwek wiec raczej nie powinno byc problemu z podawaniem i u Was.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Słuchaj, a czy jak podajesz ten Bobik BHA to dziecko chętnie je przyjmuje i nie ma żadnych dziwnych odruchów? Moja córeczka niestety na sam widok opakowania (inny producent) się krzywi, nie wiem czemu i podanie witaminki jest dość trudne i nerwowe. Pytam, bo chciałabym może zmienić na inny




Bobik DHA nie BHA  :Wink:  widzę, że nie tylko ja miałam problem z trafieniem z suplementem w kubki smakowe i gust mojego dziecka...przerobiłam 2 rodzaje kropli i jedne kapsułki zanim trafiłam na te, które dziecko wreszcie bierze bez plucia, dzięki czemu poprawiły nam się wyniki poziomu wit d też, co trudne było do osiągnięcia kiedy dziecko zwyczajnie nie chciało przyjmować poprzednich suplementów..

----------


## Koliberka

> Bobik DHA nie BHA  widzę, że nie tylko ja miałam problem z trafieniem z suplementem w kubki smakowe i gust mojego dziecka...przerobiłam 2 rodzaje kropli i jedne kapsułki zanim trafiłam na te, które dziecko wreszcie bierze bez plucia, dzięki czemu poprawiły nam się wyniki poziomu wit d też, co trudne było do osiągnięcia kiedy dziecko zwyczajnie nie chciało przyjmować poprzednich suplementów..


Faktycznie Bobik DHA, pomyliły mi się guziczki na klawiaturze. A tak na poważnie jak rozmawiam z mamami, które mają pociechy w podobnym wieku to właśnie się skarżą, że czasem te witaminy dzieciom w ogóle nie smakują i trzeba się nakombinować, aby podać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje dziecko miało bardzo słabą odporność a nasz pediatra nic sobie  z tego nie robił.  Postanowiłam zmienić pediatrę na Pana Artura Lutego z gabinetu w Lublinie. Lekarz dał skierowanie na odpowiednie badania i dał skierowanie do sanatorium.

----------


## karoburek

Czosnek jest tu najlepszy na odporność - problemem może być tylko aplikacja go młodziakom. Najlepiej go dodawać do wszelkich potraw (sałatek, zup itp.) w taki sposób łatwiej przemycić go do diety młodych  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mojemu dziecku bardzo pomogła kuracja Lactoralem Immuno. Preparat wzacnia odpornośc dbając o zdrowe jelita oraz standardowo suplementujac witamine C,D i cynk czyli najważniejsze czynniki warunkujące odpornośc organizmu.

----------


## Zytta

Twiedzę, że odporność przedszkolaka to poniekąd wypadkowa tego, jak o dziecko dbaliśmy od początku. Na przykład ja podawałam potrzebne witaminy, zwłaszcza witaminę D (kapsułki Bobik), do tego pilnowałam diety itd. Efekt mam teraz taki (chwała Bogu), że dziecko w ogóle nie choruje choć chodzi do prywatnego żłobka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tu się z Tobą zgodzę,  ja już  w ciąży  przyjmowałam  suplement  z kwasami dha, po urodzeniu dziecku podawała suplement bobik dha, czyli połączenie witaminy D i kwasów dha, efekt zero chorowania

----------


## koniczynka7

po prostu w diecie dziecka musi być dużo owoców i warzyw. Teraz większość same fast foody i chipsy. Skoro jest sezon na świeże plony to korzystajmy z tego. Sama muszę się wzmocnić, bo ostatnio coś za często wyskakuje mi opryszczka na ustach. Kończy mi się endvir, muszę iść do apteki go kupić, czy w razie potrzeby natychmiast zacząć go stosować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja podaję moim chłopakom ecomer junior. Wypróbowałam i wiem, że jest bardzo pomocny. Zawsze go podaję zwłaszcza w okresach jesienno- zimowych. Moi chłopcy nie chorują już długo, więc jestem spokojniejsza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To tak łatwo nie jest wzmocnić organizm. Dzieci mają bardzo specyficzną odporność i nie da się jej tak na już wzmocnić. U mnie z kolei problem był z opryszczką, co już ja miałam to wyskakiwała mojemu mężowi a później dzieciom. Na szczęście krem endvir jest możliwy do stosowania już od 3 roku dlatego wszyscy się nim leczymy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

My bierzemy ecomer junior, to olej z wątroby rekina, zawierający kilka witamin, jest smaczny więc dziaciaki go lubią i chętnie łykają. Polecam :Smile:

----------


## Rokksana

Bobikiem DHA, prosta sprawa w kapsułkach twist-off. Oczywiście taki suplement jest składową (choć bardzo ważną) ogólnego dbania o to, jak dziecko się ubiera, co je, czy jest aktywne fizycznie. Witamina D3 i kwasy DHA robią swoje.

----------


## Garstka

> Bobikiem DHA, prosta sprawa w kapsułkach twist-off. Oczywiście taki suplement jest składową (choć bardzo ważną) ogólnego dbania o to, jak dziecko się ubiera, co je, czy jest aktywne fizycznie. Witamina D3 i kwasy DHA robią swoje.


No ale powiedzcie mi tak konkretnie na co ten bobik dha pomaga? Chciałabym właśnie zacząć go podawać, bo czytałam, że ma szersze działanie niż konkurencyjne preparaty.

----------


## KamillaKa

Podnoszą odporność, wspomagają rozwój dziecka, usprawniają pracę mózgu, jest wiele zalet. Oczywiście ten produkt to dodatek do diety, którą powinniśmy oczywiście stosować. Z doświadczenia wiem jednak, że przy dzieciach, które są czasem niejadkami jest to trudne. Zajrzyj sobie tu witaminybobik.com.pl/bobik-dha/

----------


## annawelko

Świetnym źródłem witaminy D są Meltiki. Mają waniliowy smak i co najważniejsze rozpuszczają się na języku więc moja Basia nie ma problemu z połykaniem. Dodatkowo bardzo dobrze działają i wspomagają odporność.

----------


## Kezka

> Świetnym źródłem witaminy D są Meltiki. Mają waniliowy smak i co najważniejsze rozpuszczają się na języku więc moja Basia nie ma problemu z połykaniem. Dodatkowo bardzo dobrze działają i wspomagają odporność.


No tak, ale to można stosować w przypadku większych dzieci, a dla takich mniejszych jest właśnie wygodny Bobik DHA. Urywasz końcówkę kapsułki, podajesz i po problemie jest.

----------


## kowitrulka123

Jeśli chodzi o odporność u dzieci to moim faworytem jest Sambucus z Meltiki. Ma smak owoców leśnych więc moje dzieci same mi o nim przypominają. Dodatkowo nie zawiera cukru i rozpuszcza się na języku.

----------


## Kam89

ja co roku robię syrop z czosnku, miodu i cytryny. Daję codziennie po łyżeczce na noc. Jak dla mnie, świetnie działa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A stary i sprawdzony sposób, czyli dobrze wszystkim znane probiotyki? Jak dla mnie prosty i skuteczny sposób na odporność. Moje dzieciaki dostają acidolac nie tylko przy infekcjach. Proponuje wypróbować tym, którym szwankuje zdrowie.

----------


## Jessica223

Herbatka z miodem i cytryną -to raz. Ciepłe śniadanko to dwa :Smile:  Fajnie by było jakby udało ci się podawać jej jak największą ilość warzyw i owoców chociaz z doświadczenia wiem ze nie jest to łatwe. Ja swojemu 4latkowi podaję tran w kapsułkach i faktycznie tak często nie choruje. Sama profilaktycznie łykam witaminę c z newageclinic bo lekarka mówiła ze my z męzem tez musimy wzmocnić swoją odporność zeby mały rzadziej chorował

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

My stosujemy ecomer junior dla dzieci  wybrałam go bo ma fajny skład czyli witaminy A D E i K , olej z wątroby rekina oraz tuńczyka z dużą zawartością kwasów omega 3 i witaminę D3 która też działa stymulująco na naszą naturalną odporność. To fajny kompleks w odpowiednich proporcjach w jednej kapsułce do żucia w dodatku o owocowym smaku : ) Dobra rzecz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uważam, że największy wpływ na nasze zdrowie ma nasza codzienna dieta. Oczywiście wielkie znaczenie mają witaminy, mikroelementy, odpowiednie nawodnienie i probiotyki. Zimą i wiosną warto brać również te apteczne, takie jak acidolac, które w dużym stopniu wpłyną na kondycję naszych jelit.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

chyba najlepsze jest leżenie w łóżku a po chorobie najlepiej zwiększyć poziom odporności jakimś dobrym preparatem np ecomerem junior. Ja dawałam go moim dzieciom i bardzo się nam przysłużył.

----------


## Niemilka

Tylko kto ma czas na dodatkowe leżenie w łóżku po chorobie. No i jakie dziecko po chorobie w ogóle chce w tym łóżku zostać  :Wink:  Moje na pewno nie. Na odporność najlepiej się sprawdza tran. Ale idealnie byłoby go podawać jeszcze przed sezonem przeziębień, zeby organizm zdążył się wysycic witaminą D i kwasami omega3. Ja moim dzieciom daję tran mollers cytrynowy, za namową pediatry podaję go przez cały rok.

----------


## Amelka

Jak to czym? Przede wszystkim wprowadź do diety jak najwięcej owoców i warzyw, a warzyw to już szczególnie bo w dużej mierze to one odpowiadają za wzmacnianie odporności. Generalnie świetny artykuł na ten temat pojawił się na stronie Adamed.Expert także polecam wejść i poczytać tam bardziej szczegółowo jest to opisane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobra dieta z owocami i warzywami ma bardzo pozytywny wpływ na zwiększenie odporności. Ale trzeba też pamiętać o przyjmowaniu kwasów tłuszczowych omega-3. Swoim maluchom podaję Nordic Naturals Children's DHA, ponieważ to jedyny tran jaki im smakuje, a do tego ma dużą dawkę kwasu DHA i jak na razie to jedyny preparat z omega-3 po którym widać efekty  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas też tran rządzi, odkąd dzieciaki piją Mollersa smakowy widzę, że poprawiła się im odporność, no wiadomo, dbamy też o hartowanie, zdrową dietę i dużo ruchu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepsza rzecz na odporność to znajdujący się w rybach i olejach rybich (tranach) kwas DHA. Oprócz wzmocnienia odporności pozytywnie wpływa również na układ nerwowy, pracę mózgu, wzrok oraz dobry nastrój. Z własnego doświadczenia mogę polecić tran Children's DHA firmy Nordic Naturals. Moim zdaniem pod względem jakości, smaku, skuteczności i stężenia kwasów Omega-3 absolutny numer jeden na naszym rynku. Bardzo ważne jest również, aby pamiętać, że odporność dziecka trzeba budować przez cały rok, a nie tylko jak jest jesień czy zima!  :Smile:

----------


## gilranta

moje tranu nie bardzo chciały pić, w aptece polecono mi rybki mollersa i to był strzał w 10tkę, dzieciakom posmakowały,  ładnie pachną i nie czuć smaku ryby, a skład dobry

----------


## miliaga

U nas od dawna w domu gości tran, syn krotko pił tran w płynie, ale kupiłam mu rybki z mollersa i nie marudzi, jest pierwszy rok w przedszkolu. Tesciowa straszyla ze bedzie chorowal, o dziwo tylko raz był przeziębioy a prawie wszystkie dzieciaki albo zapalenia oskrzeli albo jakieś inne choróbska a mój nic.

----------


## Pan Biolog

Ja już jakiś czas temu zmieniłem w mojej rodzinie Mollersy i inne mało skuteczne tanizny na preparaty Nordic Naturals. Różnica jest naprawdę ogromna, praktycznie wcale nie chorujemy na jesień i w zimę!

----------


## Alize

tran, cytryna , miód  :Smile:  aha i syrop z sosny jest rewelacyjny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja już jakiś czas temu zmieniłem w mojej rodzinie Mollersy i inne mało skuteczne tanizny na preparaty Nordic Naturals. Różnica jest naprawdę ogromna, praktycznie wcale nie chorujemy na jesień i w zimę!


A dla mnie kilkukrotne przepłacanie za to samo nie ma najmniejszego sensu. Tran Mollersa jest z dorszy żyjących w morzu Norweskim, najczystszym na świecie. W jednej dawce jest 1,2g kwasów omega-3. To po co przepłacać?

----------


## Pan Biolog

> A dla mnie kilkukrotne przepłacanie za to samo nie ma najmniejszego sensu. Tran Mollersa jest z dorszy żyjących w morzu Norweskim, najczystszym na świecie. W jednej dawce jest 1,2g kwasów omega-3. To po co przepłacać?


Poniżej przeklejam, co pisałem w innym temacie dotyczącym tranu:

"Ogółem tran Mollersa w dziennej dawce ma 1200 mg kwasów Omega-3. Z tym że jest to wartość dla dawki wynoszącej 5 ml.

Children's DHA w dziennej dawce zawiera 530 mg Omega-3 ale jest to wartość dla dawki wynoszącej 2,5 ml. Jeżeli więc pomnożymy to razy dwa aby mieć taką samą objętościowo dawkę jak Mollers to już nam wychodzi 1060 mg.

Skąd różnica w cenie? Otóż już wyjaśniam:
Olej rybi bezpośrednio po pozyskaniu go z ryb występuje w formie naturalnych trójglicerydów. Aby go oczyścić z wszelkich zanieczyszczeń oraz zwiększyć stężenie kwasów EPA i DHA trzeba poddać go destylacji molekularnej. Po tym procesie olej rybi jest już w postaci estrów etylowych (które są składnikiem ludzkiej diety od zaledwie 30 lat!). I na tym etapie zdecydowana większość producentów tranu poprzestaje. Butelkują olej i fruuu do apteki - i to są własnie te wszystkie trany po 30-40 złotych. Nordic Naturals idzie o krok dalej i po oczyszczeniu i zwiększeniu stężenia poddaje swoje oleje procesowi ponownej estryfikacji czyli powraca on do formy naturalnych trójglicerydów. Jest to proces kosztowny, czasochłonny i zasobochłonny stąd większa cena takiego oleju. Czy ma to znaczenie dla naszego organizmu? Otóż ma, i to ogromne. Trójglicerydy są formą która naturalnie występuje u ryb i jest najłatwiej rozpoznawana i wchłaniana przez nasz organizm. Mają one praktycznie stuprocentową wchłanialność podczas gdy estry etylowe mają wchłanialność na poziomie 25-30%.

Dawka 1200 mg Omega-3 przy wchłanialności 25% daje nam realnie 300 mg.

Dawka 1060 mg Omega-3 przy wchłanialności 97% daje nam realnie 1028 mg (!!!).

1028 / 300 = 3,43

Trzeba wypić 3,43 razy więcej Mollersa, żeby osiągnąć dawkę Nordic Naturals. 
Mollers kosztuje ok. 32 złote:

32 x 3,43 = 109,76

Podczas gdy Children's DHA kosztuje ok. 108 złotych.

Mollers wychodzi drożej"

----------


## kamil1

podziwiam że wasze dzieci chca pić tran, u nas za nic to nie przeszło, udało mi sie znaleźć fajne kapsułki które dzieciaki biorą, omega marine forte, mam nadzieję ze w tym roku przejdziemy zimę bez większego chorowania bo w zeszłym roku była tragedia

----------


## dansaa

też daję tran ale też zaczęłam dawać probiotyki, active flora baby kupuje, mają dobrą cenę i porządny skład, córka przestała mieć problemy z brzuszkiem, rzadziej choruje, lekarz mówil zeby dawać nawet kilka miesięcy te probiotyki

----------


## paola24

Tran, wit. C i naturalne składniki, które wzmacniają odporność tj. mleko z miodem, zupa krem z czosnku, cebuli, pora na co przyjdzie nam ochota

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najlepiej to chyba jednak dużo chodizć z dzieciakiem po dworze i tak wzmacniać odporność. ale też, szczególnie kiedy maluch jest zakatarzony czy coś, to warto podawać mu probiotyk flostrum przez tydzień czy dwa, to też wzmacnia odporność.

----------


## alebabka

mój patent to - częste spacery bez względu na pogodę, dieta bogata w witaminy a do tego podaję active flora baby - choć widzę, że nie tylko ja na tym forum. Nie wiem jak inni ale ja widzę zdecydowaną poprawę odporności po tym jak dodałam probiotyk do naszego rytmu dnia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wydaje mi się, żeby najbardziej efektywnie będzie jeśli będziesz podawała dziecku zróżnicowane produkty, dużo owoców, warzyw i nabiału. Zobaczysz, że jego odporność będzie rosła. Z tym nabiałem to zapoznaj się z tym co oferuje Polmlek, mają sporo produktów które są smaczne i jednocześnie zdrowe i bogate w wszelkie ważne potrzebne mam składniki, a zwłaszcza jeśli chodzi tutaj o dzieci

----------


## kreolko

Próbowaliści probiotyku flostrum? Lekarz mi kazał kupić dla dziecka, podobno bardzo dobry, probowąłem już wszystkiego żeby ta odporność się wzmocniła więc i tego spróbuję

----------


## alaala

Nie znam, więc nie pomogę. My używamy active flora baby. Podaję go dzieciom od początku w takich okresach obniżonej odporności. No i oczywiscie za każdym razem przy antybiotyku czy biegunkach.

----------


## Mama Ani

Po pierwsze trzeba zacząć od prostych rzeczy: zwiększać dziecku w diecie udział owoców i warzyw a ograniczyć słodycze do minimum. Dawać dziecku dużo wody do picia. I nie przegrzewać! Mamy powinny skończyć z myśleniem, że dziecko powinno być ubrane o jedną warstwę więcej niż one. Przecież starsze dzieci podczas spacerów są bardziej ruchliwe i gdy jest grubo ubrane łatwo się poci a wtedy o przeziębienie nietrudno. I starać się spacerować, bez względu na pogodę, nawet z katarem lub kaszlem, o ile dziecko nie ma gorączki. W domu tez starać się utrzymywać temperaturę w granicach 20 stopni, szczególnie w sypialni. Do tego domowe sposoby: syropy z czarnego bzu, syrop z cebuli, herbata z miodem i cytryną, mleko z miodem i masłem. Lista jest długa. W sezonie zachorowań można wspierać się suplementami oraz witaminami, szczególnie C i D. U mojego synka stosuje syrop Pneumolan. W składzie ma naturalne ekstrakty z ziół (czarny bez, pelargonia afrykańska. Bardzo łatwo się go podaje, tylko jedna łyżeczka dziennie!

----------


## Kumata

> Nie znam, więc nie pomogę. My używamy active flora baby. Podaję go dzieciom od początku w takich okresach obniżonej odporności. No i oczywiscie za każdym razem przy antybiotyku czy biegunkach.


Jesli to te kropelki które można podawać od pierwszego dnia życia, to genialnie się sprawdziły u mojej bratowej.Ich  synek ciągle łapał jakieś infekcje. Przy dwójce szkolnych dzieci to nic dziwnego, ale KAsia nie wiedziala co robić. Te krople poleciła jej koleżanka i faktycznie jest duża różnica.

----------


## Szmocki

Wzmacnianie odporności u przedszkolaka nie jest takie proste, bo dziecko ma kontakt z całą masą wirusów i bakterii przyniesionych przez inne dzieci. ale warto spróbować wzmocnić odporność probiotykiem, jak np. flostrum. Bakterie z probiotyku są tymi dobrymi bakteriami i pomagją ciału dziecka walczyć z tymi złymi

----------


## getla

kupiłem i daję dziecku, 2 tygodnie mijają odkąd zaczeliśmy dawać, jak na razie chorować nie choruje, oby się to utrzymało bo poprzedni rok to był jakiś meksyk, ciągłe chorowanie od wrzęnia do kwietnia

----------


## czarnuuszka

Probiotyki to same dobroczynne bakterie, na odporność bardzo dobrze wpływają, u nas taka kuracja przynosi efekty każdego roku w sezonie jesień-zima. Warto, wiem co mówię  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dokładnie tak! U nas cała rodzina bierze flostrum, tylko dzieciaki wersję dla dzieci, a ja z żoną dla dorosłych. Bierzemy to do skończenia buteleczki i raczej nie narzekamy na przeziębienia czy jakieś niepotrzebne katary.

----------


## Anna4

> Probiotyki to same dobroczynne bakterie, na odporność bardzo dobrze wpływają, u nas taka kuracja przynosi efekty każdego roku w sezonie jesień-zima. Warto, wiem co mówię


W 100% potwierdzam  :Smile: . Moje dzieci odkąd - teraz już profilaktycznie - piją probiotyki takie w formie płynnej (wygoda, dla zapracowanej mamy, to podstawa otwieram butelkę joy day, wlewam do ich ulubionego soku i już) przestały się przeziębić. Kiedyś jesienią i zimą, przeziębienie goniło przeziębienie a antybiotyk kolejny antybiotyk .... ach dobrze, że to minęło. Tak, dlatego teraz, jak już wspomniałam, profilaktycznie daje dzieciom do picia probiotyki.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Probiotykiem, probiotykiem i jeszcze raz probiotykiem to odpowiedź na to pytanie!!! Nawet w "naszym" przedszkolu, fakt ze prywatnym, było spotkanie/wykład dla rodziców o zaletach stosowania u najmłodszych właśnie profilaktycznie, no i przy antybiotykach ale to juz kazdy wie, probiotykow. TAKIE MALE A TAKIE POMOCNE PROzdrowotne bakterie probiotyczne, WSPOMAGAJĄ UKŁAD IMMUNOLOGICZNY. A dzieci pijąc probiotyk są chronione przed przeziębieniami, grypa, wirusami!!!! Ja jak przyszlam do domu po tym wykładzie zaraz "weszłam w wyszukiwarkę" i kupiłam probiotyki w płynie Joy Day. Wiem że inne Mamy/Rodzice też  :Smile:  . No i odpukać nasze dzieciaki teraz nie chorują a w przedszkolu frekwencja prawie 100%.

----------


## Pamelka

Witamina C jest bardzo ważna tak samo jeżeli chodzi o zdrowie naszych dzieci, dlatego ja też podaję ją mojemu synkowi w postaci produktu Juvit C o którym możesz trochę więcej dowiedzieć się zaglądając na ich stronę gdzie znajdziesz dokładne opisy każdego rozwiązania straznicytwojegoskarbu.pl

----------


## Justyssrtr

U nas bardzo sprawdza się domowej roboty syrop z czosnku, miodu i cytryny. Kolejna sprawa to kiszonki i dużo papryki, wszystko musi być naturalne. My z mężem też stawiamy na naturę, a dokładniej zioła. Polecam uwemba na bazie bylicy jednorocznej, super sprawa, bardzo dobrze działa na układ immunologiczny

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

:Smile:  jak czytam widzę, że parafrazując przysłowie - co osoba to inny obyczaj/sposób. 
Ja stosuję profilaktycznie probiotyki  w formie płynnej  :Smile:  sama i dodaje do soku dzieciom. Przemawia do mnie to, że jaka flora w jelitach taki stan całego organizmu. Dlatego od lat pijemy probiotyk i - nie zapeszając - nie przeziębiamy się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Byłem w tamtym roku na wykładach pani doktor z Poznania i przez caly wyklad przekonywała i to skutecznie że - jak kiedyś brzmiało takie haslo reklamowe - odpornosc bierze sie z brzucha. Dlatego trafia do mnie argument iż  warto pic probiotyki aby dbać właśnie o florę w jelitach. Pije wiec, co prawda dopiero od bytności na wykładzie  :Smile:  probiotyki, które przy tej okazji także kupiłem takie w koncentracie probiotycznym glog (od razu zadbalem o serce  :Smile:  ). I muszę przyznać  jako sceptyk - działaj. Wiecej mam energii i co dla mnie jest wartością dodaną bo nie z tego powodu kupiłem te probiotyki, to to ze mam lepsza przemiane materii no regularnie się wypróżniać. Gdybym wcześniej poszedł na taki wykład to pewnie bym był teraz młodszy o 10 lat  :Smile:  tzm wiek biologiczny mojego organizmu! Wiec jesli moge to polecam/ apeluje do Mam probiotyki dla waszych pociech w tym wysoko przetworzonym swiecie to podstawa budowania odpornosci Waszych pociech!

----------


## amberka

u nas też probiotyki od jesieni do wiosny, flostrum najlepszy, ma dużo tych dobrych bakterii a na to trzeba przede wszystkim zwracać uwagę, jakie szczepy, czy są dobrze opisae i jakie są ilości bakterii, po tym można poznać odbry probiotyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

1. Nie przegrzewać organizmu w mniemaniu, że to najlepsze dla dziecka gdy np. w domu grzejniki są włączone na maxa
2. Dużo naturalnej witaminy C (np. soki - ale bez cukru!!!!)
3. Dawać dziecku profilaktycznie do picia probiotyki w płynie razem z sokiem (blonnik).

I to powinno zapewnić przedszkolakowi odpornosc, nie tylko w czasie zimy ale przez cały rok  :Smile:

----------


## MamaLucyna

Profilaktyka probiotyczna  :Smile:  i od kilku lat zapomnieliśmy o przeziębieniach a Kajtek ma 100% frekwencję w przedszkolu  :Smile:  no chyba że jest zamknięte właśnie z powodu panującej grypy wtedy jedzie bo Babci bo on jest zdrowy  :Smile: ! A podaje Kajtkowi probiotyki od Joy Day! Zreszta pijemy rodzinnie wszyscy  :Smile:

----------


## Pszczolson

My zaczęliśmy podawać dzieciom probiotyk flostrum dla dzieci, a sami brać dla dorosłych. Dodatkowo staramy się codziennie, przynajmniej pół godziny spacerować na świeżym powietrzu w lesie, który jest całkiem niedaleko naszego domu i musze przyznać, że w tym roku nikt nie był poważniej chory, tylko ewentualnie jakieś drobniejsze katary czy bóle gardeł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój mały przedszkolaczek własnie dostaje misiowy probiotyk, który jest leczeniem wspomagającym jego układ odpornościowy. Małe jelita mają odmienię od słodkości. Włączyłam mu nawet bajkę dla dzieci "było sobie życie", żeby wiedział co jest zdrowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaciekawił mnie ten probiotyk, nigdy wcześniej czegoś takiego nie widziałam. Okazuje się, że leki mogą mieć całkiem przyjazną formę misia. Moje dziecko wygląda na zachwycone.

----------


## alebabka

Moje skromne rady są takie. Zaczynamy od naturalnych witamin i włączamy w to dodatkowo probiotyk - polecam Active flora baby -6 kropli zawiera 6 miliardów żywych kultur bakterii. Sprawdzony na naszej rodzinie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja dowiedziałam się, że kultowy syrop sambucol warto stosować nie tylko, kiedy pojawi się choroba, ale można go używać własnie też, żeby wmacniać organizm dziecka i dorosłego tez. Sama stosuję i podaję dziecku i w tym roku żadne z nas jeszcze nie chorowało, a mały jest w pierwszej klasie, więc zwykle coś przynosił ze szkoły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To też jest nie lada wyzwanie, bo przedszkole jest siedliskiem zarazków. Ale to przeciez normalne. Ja swojej córeczce daję co jakiś czas profilaktycznie sambucol w syropie, co sprawia, że nawet jeśli zachruje, to objawy nie są tak silne jak kiedyś. No i przy chorobie też podaję sambucol.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Większość syropów dla dzieci ma w składzie czarny bez. Polecam zamiast syropu kupić w zielarskim wyciąg z bzu i będzie zdrowiej, bo bez tony cukru w składzie. Warto zainwestować w probiotyki, tradycyjne lub te specjalnie dla dzieci, takie jak acidolac.

----------


## Mama na etacie

Mojej córeczce daje, tak osłonowo probiotyki. A że jest z natury niejadkiem i w dodatku nie lubi łykać tabletek to probiotyk taki w formie płynnej, wlewam do wyciśniętego świeżego soku. Do tego codziennie miksuje jakiś zestaw owoców z jogurtem z kulturami bakterii (grecki) i tez wypija. Taka forma płynna jakoś do niej przemawia i nie kojarzy jej się z jedzeniem więc na co dzień również królują u nas zupy krem. Ważne jednak że dzięki temu iż pije probiotyki znacznie mniej się przeziębia.

----------


## Kamillaa

Tak, ja tez podaje synkowi probiotyk na wzmocnienie u niego odpornosci. Jakiś czas temu musiał przyjmować mocny antybiotyk a po nim przyplatal sie powikłania bo miał tak wyjałowiony organizm właśnie przez ten antybiotyki prawie zerowa bariere ochronna. Trafiliśmy w końcu do dobrego pediatry, ktory zalecil polroczna intensywna probiotykoterapie aby odbudowac flore w jelitach i na nowo zbudować bariere ochronna dla organizmu. Pije cały czas koncentrat probiotyczny, który dolewam mu do letniej herbaty.Trochę to trwało ale teraz jest juz OK ale probiotyk pije nadal profilaktycznie już od 2 lat czyli od czasu zakoncvzenia tej intensywnej probiotykoterapii. Widze jak teraz dobrze sie czuje i naprawdę ma duzo wieksza odpornosc. Dlatego polecam wszystkim mamom aby podawaly swoim pociechom probiotyki choc raz dziennie.

----------


## Kumata

Ogólnie probiotyki wspomagają florę bakteryjna, ale nie mają bezpośredniego wpływu na odporność. Pomyśl nad uzupełnieniem kwasów omega. Gdzieś pisałam że są kapsułki OmegaMarine forte + które biorę i ja i moja rodzina. To wspomaga bardzo, a do tego jest w skąłdzie VIT D która wspomaga walkę z wszelkimi infekcjami.

----------


## Kumata

Rozumiem, że to Active flora baby podajesz jakos okresowo. Jak długo i czy trzeba przechowywać po otwarciu w lodówce?

----------


## Karollaa

QUOTE=Kumata;189698]Ogólnie probiotyki wspomagają florę bakteryjna, ale nie mają bezpośredniego wpływu na odporność. Pomyśl nad uzupełnieniem kwasów omega. Gdzieś pisałam że są kapsułki OmegaMarine forte + które biorę i ja i moja rodzina. To wspomaga bardzo, a do tego jest w skąłdzie VIT D która wspomaga walkę z wszelkimi infekcjami.[/QUOTE]

Udowodnione działania pobudzające odporność wykazują  różnego rodzaju drobnoustroje probiotyczne czyli probiotyki. 
Jelitowy układ limfatyczny, będący częścią ogólnoustrojowego śluzówkowego układu limfatycznego, ma ogromne możliwości modulacji układu odpornościowego poprzez pobudzenie komórek aktywnych immunologicznie, w tym komórek pamięci immunologicznej. Oznacza to, że przez układ pokarmowy obecne w nim drobnoustroje aktywują wiele elementów systemu odporności. Wykazano to na przykładzie niektórych bakterii probiotycznych, a także produktów, które wspierają ich rozwój. Badania pokazują, że po podaniu tych substancji pojawia się zwiększone stężenie immunoglobulin w śluzie nie tylko jelitowym, ale również i w drogach oddechowych, co zwiększa miejscową odporność przeciwko infekcjom wirusowym i bakteryjnym. Red. (źródło: zdrowie.pap.pl)

Więc w świetle tej wiedzy PROBIOTYKI WSPOMAGAJA ODPORNOSC i ja wlasnie stosujac probiotyki a właściwie pijąc koncentraty probiotyczne właśnie wzmocniłam swoja odpornosc. I polecam wszystkim właśnie takie rozwiązanie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi bardzo na odporność pomógł syrop sambucol., czarny bez jest świetny na odporność i wtedy mi się przypomniało, że dwa lata temu brałem sambucol na przeziębienie, w ktorym jest zawartyt czarny bez. Okazało się, że syrop jest tez bardzo dobry na wzmocnienie organizmu, a nie tylko na leczenie przeziębień.

----------


## Aleksandraa

Chyba tym, aby nie przesadzać z tą sterylnością, przegrzewaniem i trzymaniem pod kloszem. Trzeba dać szansę układowi immunologicznemu na działanie. Lecz jeśli już za bardzo/za długo to nasze dziecko chroniliśmy i nie zdążyło wyrobić sobie odporności, to najlepszym wsparciem będzie probiotykoterapia. Czyli po prostu picie przez dziecko probiotyku i to najlepiej w jak najbardziej przystępnej dla niego formie czyli probiotyku w płynie. A zawarte w nim prozdrowotne bakterie probiotyczne wesprą układ odpornościowy naszego dziecka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Mi bardzo na odporność pomógł syrop sambucol., czarny bez jest świetny na odporność i wtedy mi się przypomniało, że dwa lata temu brałem sambucol na przeziębienie, w ktorym jest zawartyt czarny bez. Okazało się, że syrop jest tez bardzo dobry na wzmocnienie organizmu, a nie tylko na leczenie przeziębień.


Dołączam do Twojej opinii. Zawsze szukałam czegoś z czarnym bzem, bo babcia dawała mi syrop z niego, który sama robiła, kiedy byłam przeziębiona. A jak znalazłam sambucol, to aż uśmiechnęłam się sama do siebie. Fajne działanie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzisz, a ja zawsze też myślałam, że sambucol jest tylko do leczenia przeziębień, a nie tez do wzmacniania organizmu. Muszę sprawdzić koniecznie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja miałam własnie duży dylemat kiedy miałam wysłać mojego syna do złobka i wrócić do pracy. Zdecydowlaiśmy się jednak na żłobek a nie na opiekunkę gdyż jest to mniejszy koszt. Koleżanka która ma starszą córkę poleciła nma flostrum plus, to probiotyk, który pomaga w budowaniu odporności jak na razie odpukać ale jest wszytsko dobrze i mały jeszcze nie chorował.

----------


## bagietka

> Rozumiem, że to Active flora baby podajesz jakos okresowo. Jak długo i czy trzeba przechowywać po otwarciu w lodówce?


Ja przechowuję w lodówce, ale przy dwójce dzieci i jak sami bierzemy to takim jednym cyklem zurzywamy to Active flora.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

My od listopada działąmy z probiotykiem flostrum, zośka chętnie go bierze bo dodaje kropelki do soczku i nawet nie czuje, ani się nie wykreca, a to mala maruda jeśli chodzi o jakiekolwiek lekarstwa. Odpornosc wzmocniona, nawet nie chroowala tak często jak np. to było rok temu, wiec dla mnie super :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U nas też flostrum baby sprawdza się bardzo fajnie, a co więcej nie trzeba nawet kropel z niczym mieszać, bo moje dzieci lubią smak tego probiotyku. Stosuję go na wzmocnienie organizmu, ale też przy biegunkach, zaparciach i kuracjach antybiotykowych, jako ochronkę.

----------


## Krystka

Probiotyk to naturalny sposób na poprawę odporności. Też stosujemy okresowo. Po tym jak urodził się młodszy syn wybralismy probiotyk który mogly przyjmować tak małe dzieci. Też polecono nam Active Flora baby  w kroplach. Zostalismy przy nim  i teraz bierzemy wszyscy.

----------


## alebabka

> Probiotyk to naturalny sposób na poprawę odporności. Też stosujemy okresowo. Po tym jak urodził się młodszy syn wybralismy probiotyk który mogly przyjmować tak małe dzieci. Też polecono nam Active Flora baby  w kroplach. Zostalismy przy nim  i teraz bierzemy wszyscy.


to podobnie jak u nas - tyle że u nas urodziła się córeczka

----------


## alebabka

> Probiotyk to naturalny sposób na poprawę odporności. Też stosujemy okresowo. Po tym jak urodził się młodszy syn wybralismy probiotyk który mogly przyjmować tak małe dzieci. Też polecono nam Active Flora baby  w kroplach. Zostalismy przy nim  i teraz bierzemy wszyscy.


to podobnie jak u nas - tyle że u nas urodziła się córeczka

----------


## shopsmart

Preparaty z kategorii "junior" oferuje wiele e-aptek, jak więc dokonać wyboru? Nie można skupiać się na pojedynczym produkcie, ale na całości zakupu wraz z kosztem dostawy. Dlatego zakupu warto dokonać poprzez shopsmart.pl. Narzędzie to porówna nie cenę pojedynczego produktu, ale całkowitą wartość zamówienia, gdyż zwykle kupujemy kilka produktów.

----------


## elmirka

Probiotyki i zdrowa dieta, u nas są efekty. Co do probiotyków to ja podaję takie kropelki doz.pl/apteka/p131592-DOZ_PRODUCT_Probiotyk_krople_5_ml Dobry skład i cena jak widać świetna.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi się bardzo dobrze sprawdził acidolac, najmłodsze dziecko przestało mieć kłopoty z brzuszkiem i wyjątkowo rzadko choruje. Nawet kiedy w przedszkolu jest mało dzieci w grupie synek dobrze się czuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Już tydzień przed przedszkolem dałam swojej córeczce flostrum baby, tzn. dawałam codziennie po jednej porcji i to robiłam po to, aby wzmocnić jej odporność. Teraz mamy dopiero początek przedszkola, ale liczę na to, że wzmocnienie probiotykiem pomoże  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spacerujcie jak najczęściej  :Wink:  Bo nie ma złej pogody na spacer, tylko złe ubrania. Dodatkowo fajny przy wzmacnianiu odporności może być czarny bez, a wyciąg z tej rośliny masz w syropie sambucol w postaci antivirinu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czarny bez robię sama i jest bardzo dobrej jakości. Zgadzam się z wami, że wpływa na odporność, tak samo jak pyłek pszczeli i probiotyki. Choć te ostatnie warto brać przy infekcji w zwiększonej dawce. Wtedy acidolac będzie lepszy niż zwykły jogurt, ze względu na ilość bakterii w składzie.

----------


## Decompression

hej, na odporność przedszkolaka warto podawac pyłek pszczeli tak jak pisała osoba wyżej. Warto też zażywac probiotyki. Z takich też ciekawych rzeczy, które je zawierają jest np herbata kombucha od  brothersandsisters.pl, jest poddawana naturalnej fermentacji czy jakoś tak.

----------


## imeszka

moim zdaniem najważniejsze ejst to, żeby dostarczaćd zieciom odpowednią ilość witamian, któe wpływą na wzmocnienie organizmu, ja podaję swoim flostrum ten w kroplach bo łatwo podać dzieciom probiotyk w takiej właśnie formie, do tego spacerki, wietrzenie pomieszczeń, kefirki, kisznonki i powinno być dobrze.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mój jest uczulony na miód, więc pyłek też odpada. Jogurtów nie znosi i zawsze oszukuje z ich jedzeniem. Dla mnie najskuteczniejszy jest acidolac junior. Przynajmniej mam pewność, że podałam odpowiednią dawkę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Probiotyk acidolac dobra sprawa, szczególnie jeśli jesteś zmuszony brać antybiotyk. Budowanie odporności po takim leczeniu chwile potrwa, warto kupić coś z odpowiednią ilością bakterii probiotycznych.

----------


## rysiek301

Zamiast jogurtu np. kefir. Dodać do niego jakieś owoce i zmiksować. Jak jogurt to tylko naturalny bez cukru.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też podaję acidolac, w jogurcie nie będzie tylu bakterii probiotycznych. Trzeba skutecznie wzmacniać odporność dziecka, szczególnie w sezonie grypowym. Dieta, witaminy i probiotyki to klucz do sukcesu. Sprawdzony sposób mojej mamy.

----------


## rysiek301

No i jeszcze kiszonki!  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie kiszonki są od czasu do czasu, ale faktycznie probiotyk, to dobre rozwiązanie. Szczególnie teraz, kiedy każdy z nas powinien bardzo o siebie dbać. Liczą się witaminy, dobra dieta i właśnie probiotyki.

----------


## rysiek301

Dziecko potrzebuje też ruchu na świeżym powietrzu

----------


## gusia2

Kiszonki to wcinam ja i mój mąż a dzieci niestety ich nie lubią, ale podaję im za to flostrum, to dobry probiotyk z dwoma przebadanymi szczepami bakterii i colostrum, który działa jak „uzbrojenie” układu odpornościowego,  dobrze działa  na mikroflorę jelitową czyli ważnego elementu odporności, bo przecież się mówi, że odporność "siedzi" w jelitach  :Smile:

----------


## rysiek301

Tylko należy pamiętać, że odporność to jeden suplement, tabletka itp. To szersza i bardziej złożona kwestia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O, a flostrum ma duże kapsułki? Nie słyszałam o tym nigdy a moje dziecko ma duży problem z łykaniem tabletek takich większych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ten probiotyk jest w kropelkach więc bardzo łatwo podać go dziecku, tak że nawet nie zauważy. Moja córka dostaje go od pół roku i odporność zdecydowanie się poprawiła  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odporność to złożona kwestia, składa się na nią kilka czynników. Przemyślana dieta, bogata w warzywa, duża dawka ruchu na świeżym powietrzu. Witaminy i mikroelementy, które powinny być zawarte w posiłkach. Probiotyki, pochodzące z jogurtu lub wspomnianego acidolac, w razie zaleceń pediatry lub okresowego wspomagania organizmu. To również higiena po zabawie w piaskownicy i wykluczanie alergenów.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zaczełam podawać wspomniany przez was probiotyk, który zasiedli dobre bakterie i witaminę D. Tak mi doradzono i tak robię. Staram się również bardzo mocno namawiać dziecko do jedzenia zdrowych posiłków. Stan naszych jelit decyduje  o odporności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja również go podaję, takie mam zalecenia od pediatry rodzinnego. Mam budować odporność na różne sposoby. Pierwsza sprawa to probiotyki i witaminy. Druga to odpowiednia dieta i aktywność fizyczna. Jak narazie wszyscy są zadowoleni ze zmian, które wprowadziliśmy.

----------


## alebabka

Mój ostatni faworyt ma złożony skład (probiotyk + prebiotyk + witamina d – mówię o Estabiom – dzięki temu nie musze jeszcze kupować witaminy d bo mam to w pakiecie

----------

